# Coil wraps, VG, or Nic



## Nick (30/5/16)

Morning guys 3 quick questions.
1. which way round... more wraps better vape, or less wraps less vape? in other words which give the best clouds and flavour?
2. that small kick at the back of the throat, to high VG content or to high on the Nicotine
3. Dual deck Griffin, what's the best size kanthol .....


----------



## Rossouw (30/5/16)

1. Generally more surface area=bigger clouds and better flavour. I personally like 3mm id 10 wraps ss316l 24g. Great flavour and clouds. 
2. The throat hit is caused by either PG, nic, or the flavoring. 
3. Id say 24g, built a friends griffin for him last saturday with 3mm id 10wraps ss316l 24g and was an amazing vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nick (30/5/16)

Rossouw said:


> 1. Generally more surface area=bigger clouds and better flavour. I personally like 3mm id 10 wraps ss316l 24g. Great flavour and clouds.
> 2. The throat hit is caused by either PG, nic, or the flavoring.
> 3. Id say 24g, built a friends griffin for him last saturday with 3mm id 10wraps ss316l 24g and was an amazing vape



Thanks Rossouw, must try ten wraps was not sure if it would fit on the build deck... also the gap between each coil?? I heat mine then pinch them tight but not so tight that there is no light between each wrap..thoughts??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (30/5/16)

Nick said:


> Thanks Rossouw, must try ten wraps was not sure if it would fit on the build deck... also the gap between each coil?? I heat mine then pinch them tight but not so tight that there is no light between each wrap..thoughts??


As long as your coils heat up evenly from the centre it doesnt matter which you prefer, contact or spaced. If you do want to try 24g 10 wraps in the 22mm Griffin you will have to do contact coils, they barely fit in there, so spaced will just be a bit to big

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro (30/5/16)

To me generalized answers are a very good starting place, but not the full answers of what will work for you the best with all of the liquids that you vape in all the different gear you use.

I'm from the gang that builds for the juice itself AND the top gear it will be ran in for my long lung hits. For me that usually equates to big sub ohm coils and big wicks that make saturated vapor to fill my lungs with. The characteristics of the atty chamber, size and configuration, how it delivers air to the coils, how efficiently it handles the vortices created by it, how much power will drive it, etc dictates the characteristics of the coils I'll build for it (type, wire, position, etc). But it comes at the price of experience from T&E over time to also know all the juices you vape and what they like the best to give you all that they have to offer best in flavor, vapor and throat hit (in your own personal order of preference) in each type of top gear you run it in. But once there all of your liquids can be perfect vapes for you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (30/5/16)

Spydro said:


> To me generalized answers are a very good starting place, but not the full answers of what will work for you the best with all of the liquids that you vape in all the different gear you use.
> 
> I'm from the gang that builds for the juice itself AND the top gear it will be ran in for my long lung hits. For me that usually equates to big sub ohm coils and big wicks that make saturated vapor to fill my lungs with. The characteristics of the atty chamber, size and configuration, how it delivers air to the coils, how efficiently it handles the vortices created by it, how much power will drive it, etc dictates the characteristics of the coils I'll build for it (type, wire, position, etc). But it comes at the price of experience from T&E over time to also know all the juices you vape and what they like the best to give you all that they have to offer best in flavor, vapor and throat hit (in your own personal order of preference) in each type of top gear you run it in. But once there all of your liquids can be perfect vapes for you.


Fully agree with what @Spydro just said. 
I prefer bakery/desert type vapes and I find that the bigger builds work best for these, I tend to use claptons, twisted wire or low gauge wire with as many wraps as possible for these bakery and desert type flavors. On the other hand when I vape a menthol or fruity vape I stick to 26g SS316l with a smaller ID and fewer wraps, just works best at giving a cooler vape (for me)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/5/16)

In my own personal use, spacing is a technical decision, like I'm currently using a clapton that's 3mm (ID) with 4 wraps, so I space to expand the amount of cotton exposed and it's ability to breathe on such a short stubby coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (8/12/16)

got a question too. I usually do a 5-6 wrap 3mm coil. I vape often in quick frequent puffs. And find the cotton doesn't wick fast enough from the liquid at the bottom. Will 2mm coil help with that? I suppose I should try that to see for myself. Just trying to figire out now I can get the liquid to replace by the coil faster. Using a Vaporesso Transformer Velocity style.


----------



## kimbo (8/12/16)

Coldcat said:


> got a question too. I usually do a 5-6 wrap 3mm coil. I vape often in quick frequent puffs. And find the cotton doesn't wick fast enough from the liquid at the bottom. Will 2mm coil help with that? I suppose I should try that to see for myself. Just trying to figire out now I can get the liquid to replace by the coil faster. Using a Vaporesso Transformer Velocity style.


less cotton in your coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/12/16)

Coldcat said:


> got a question too. I usually do a 5-6 wrap 3mm coil. I vape often in quick frequent puffs. And find the cotton doesn't wick fast enough from the liquid at the bottom. Will 2mm coil help with that? I suppose I should try that to see for myself. Just trying to figire out now I can get the liquid to replace by the coil faster. Using a Vaporesso Transformer Velocity style.



In my own experience I find that wicking problems are usually one or both of two issues, too much of the cotton is saturated in juice or the cotton is too tight. Try making the wick tails fluffier and touching the surface of where you juice sits. Making a smaller coil probably won't change things unless it makes you wick better because you are more comfortable wicking a smaller coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (8/12/16)

Coldcat said:


> And find the cotton doesn't wick fast enough from the liquid at the bottom.



How much do you fluff the cotton tails? I had the same problem, now i just "fluff die k*K uit die wicks uit" and it seems to be working for me. ANY atty, any power setting works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (8/12/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Making a smaller coil probably won't change things unless it makes you wick better because you are more comfortable wicking a smaller coil.



I fully agree. That was one of my aims when I started building. It is easy to wrap a coil, take a piece of wire, wrap it around a post and done. But the challenge is in the wicking. To get the wicking done for your vaping style/juice/power setting. But as mentioned above. I just fluff the living daylights out of the wick tails and it is working for me. No leaks, no dry-hits and it just works. 

The wick must be "finger tight" in the coil, in other words, just tight enough not to fall out if you lightly tug on it, but you should not have to go HULK to get it out. Then FLUFF IT.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Coldcat (8/12/16)

Thanks for the input. I followed some video guides and it's pretty thick on sides of coil. I think it's that. Going to rewick tonight and see how it goes. it's not too tight in the coil, least I think, Much like you describing. I do fluff it up but don't think enough. So basically outside of the coil it should be a lot thinner from my understanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (8/12/16)

I couldn't wait and rewicked now, taste is different (not as sweet [Trinity] which is a good thing) and getting more cloud already. I cut the cotton shorter on the sides too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (8/12/16)

Coldcat said:


> I couldn't wait and rewicked now, taste is different (not as sweet [Trinity] which is a good thing) and getting more cloud already. I cut the cotton shorter on the sides too.


You should be able to move the wick around inside the coil without much issue, however it must not be loose.

Watch videos from Rip Trippers on how he moves his wick around inside of the coil. Then puff out the edges and do not compress the cotton at all. Do not squeeze or force it or anything of that sort, you want it to always stay puffed and fluffed and uncompressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

